# February 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of January's drawing for the lead rope and halter/collar was nick. Congratulations!

This month Northwest packgoats is donating a set of teal packsacks. These are great for using as small training panniers or as gear organizers in your larger panniers.
[attachment=0:2gt3uccl]Pack Sacks teal.jpg[/attachment:2gt3uccl]


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Ok Rex, I have a good feeling about this; it's going to be my lucky month!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Pick me, pick me! :lol: 

Thank you for your generous donations to all of us!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

yep! This is something I really need.
I have the saddle. Been useing softsided 
cooler bags as the panniers.

thanks,


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Rex put us in.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I took a set and filled them with 2x4s. The bags remain full with the wood off season for a quick grab and go pack for training runs. They are a quick pack to put on a cross buck saving time when the day light is short. I have 3 goat and one set another would be great. Thanks Rex.
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

:ugeek:


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Please throw my name in the hat.
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

This one is something I could use. 

Thanks


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe I will finally win something!They look great. 
Cazz


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Are these contests rigged?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Please include us, thanks!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Would be a great addition to the 4-H equipment inventory!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice, put us in the mix, again... lol someday maybe... Hope everyone having a great year...


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm all in!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat too! Thanks!


----------



## houndsman3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Man these would be great, I am working with a couple of boys now and these would be a good addition for anyone.great donation idea. I throw my hat in .Dennis


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Lets try for two in a row. thanks for evrything rex.


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

I really need some small panniers for my two little guys! Alida


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

My favorite color, organizing is always a plus.
Thank you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

count us in, thanks Rex


----------



## jmitchell (Feb 14, 2012)

Beginners luck I hope. Please enter my name into the pot!
thanks!


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll take a shot at it--Thanks!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in the pot!


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

What a lovely award - thank you, Rex. Count us in.
Harriet


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

This monthly giveaway is great! Count me in.
Dawn Raye
Runnin' Ober Dairy Goats


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

If it is not too late please add me.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please enter me into the drawing. 

Thanks,
Goatgirl96


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Please count us in - Thanks again!!!


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Sign me up!

Thanks


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd like a shot at them too! Thanks!


----------



## GJ Pack goater (May 6, 2011)

those would look nice on one of my boys


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in please!


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Count me in please.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner this month was Goatstopack. Congratulations!


----------

